# Windows help - SSD full, HDD empty



## jcmv4792

Hi, I'm pretty much ignorant when it comes to computers so bear with me. I just got a desktop with a 128gb SSD and 1TB HDD. I just noticed today that the SSD is nearly full(5gb left) and didn't know I had to partition/format the HDD...so I went ahead and did that.

Now my question is, how do I move everything except Windows 10(and whatever else I should keep on the SSD) to the 1TB HDD?


----------



## mep916

In addition to Windows, you generally want to keep programs and games on your SSD. If you're a gamer or plan to keep a ton of programs on your PC, it may be a good idea to upgrade your SSD to a 240gb drive or larger. Personally, I like a lot of headroom, so I run Windows on a 480GB drive. Everything else -- photos, music, videos, documents, etc -- can be stored on your 1TB.

To move those files, you can manually right click on each folder (EX: Pictures) select Properties >> select Location tab >> select Move >> choose a directory on your 1TB drive. You can also just cut and paste each folder over to the HDD.

Technically, you can run programs off your HDD as well, but you'd have to uninstall each program (you can't cut/paste program folders), then manually point to the HDD as the target directory during re-installation. Up to you. I'd just get a larger SSD. You can get solid 240gb drives all day for as low as $60 (although I'd go larger if you can afford to). Migrating data from one SSD to another is a relatively simple process, even for a noob such as yourself.  If you choose to go that route, we can walk you through the process.


----------



## jcmv4792

Thank you for the reply! In that case I think I will get a larger SSD or maybe do away with the two drives and use only one 1tb SSD.

Yes I would much appreciate advice on migrating data. Would it be possible to migrate what I have now onto just one SSD or would that require a clean install?(pc is fairly new so not much data to move)


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> Would it be possible to migrate what I have now onto just one SSD or would that require a clean install?



Yes, there's a number of migration tools that accomplish this _without _reinstalling Windows. Lately, I've been using MiniTool Partition Wizard, although there's several others.

http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html

However, if you prefer a clean Windows install on the new drive, that would be fine too. That may even be faster (my last Windows 10 install took about 10 minutes) and simpler in this situation.


----------



## jcmv4792

mep916 said:


> Yes, there's a number of migration tools that accomplish this _without _reinstalling Windows. Lately, I've been using MiniTool Partition Wizard, although there's several others.
> 
> http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html
> 
> However, if you prefer a clean Windows install on the new drive, that would be fine too. That may even be faster (my last Windows 10 install took about 10 minutes) and simpler in this situation.



Okay I will check that out. Once I do a clean install, how do I make it so that the program files and programfiles(x86) download onto the bigger hard drive while keeping the windows on the smaller ssd? Or would I have to uninstall and reinstall apps like Microsoft edge(and other programs that come with Windows 10) onto the bigger drive as well?


----------



## johnb35

Any programs that come with windows will need to stay on the drive windows was installed.  When you install individual programs, most will ask you where you want to install it to.  Just change the install directory to your hdd.


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> Okay I will check that out. Once I do a clean install, how do I make it so that the program files and programfiles(x86) download onto the bigger hard drive while keeping the windows on the smaller ssd?



During the installation process, many programs will allow you to choose where to install the files. Sometime you have to select "Custom Installation" or other options, so you want to carefully follow the prompts. From there, you point to your HDD. 



jcmv4792 said:


> Or would I have to uninstall and reinstall apps like Microsoft edge(and other programs that come with Windows 10) onto the bigger drive as well?



Anything installed by Microsoft, or Windows programs, you'd leave where they are.


----------



## jcmv4792

Thanks, I just ordered a larger SSD. 

When you go into "WINDOWS(c, should the "users" folder be left there as well?


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> Thanks, I just ordered a larger SSD.



Which drive did you get?



jcmv4792 said:


> When you go into "WINDOWS(c, should the "users" folder be left there as well?



That folder should stay there, but if you continue to use your HDD as storage, you can use the process I described earlier to change the location of specific folders within the users folder. Like, pictures, documents and so forth.


----------



## jcmv4792

mep916 said:
			
		

> Which drive did you get?



I got the samsung 1tb 850 pro

Is the miniparititionamanager you mentioned the same thing as paragon os to ssd, but the only difference being the former is free?


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> Is the miniparititionamanager you mentioned the same thing as paragon os to ssd, but the only difference being the former is free?



pretty much the same, yeah.


----------



## jcmv4792

Once I move everything to the new SSD, will I need to mess with the bios so that it is recognizes it as the Boot drive, and the hdd as the storage drive?


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> Once I move everything to the new SSD, will I need to mess with the bios so that it is recognizes it as the Boot drive, and the hdd as the storage drive?



Yeah, you'll obviously want to set priority to the SSD, or first in the boot order. 

If you plan on using that mechanical drive, 1TB was probably overkill for the SSD, lol. I was thinking max 500gb, but whatever suits your needs or you're happy with.


----------



## jcmv4792

Okay will do then. True but it wouldn't hurt to have the extra space haha. 

When I'm moving the OS to another drive, do I have to uninstall all programs first, or can I just select the OS to move?(so I don't have to waste time uninstalling all extra programs). If not, do you think the uninstaller that comes with windows is adequate? I have heard with some uninstallers, some files are left behind that could cause problems later on.


----------



## johnb35

You can use revo uninstaller to remove all those leftover entries. 

http://www.revouninstaller.com/download-professional-version.php

30 day trial but will work for you want it to do.


----------



## jcmv4792

Thanks, just what I was looking for!

If I'm understanding this correctly, even though I can't copy/paste programs from one drive to another, I can still "migrate" programs such as photoshop, games..etc from one drive to another? Just wondering if I will have to go through the reinstalling/installing process if I'm just using the free-partition-manager


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, even though I can't copy/paste programs from one drive to another, I can still "migrate" programs such as photoshop, games..etc from one drive to another? Just wondering if I will have to go through the reinstalling/installing process if I'm just using the free-partition-manager



No, you won't have to reinstall anything. You're essentially cloning your drive, so you'll transfer everything from the old to the new completely intact. Everything should appear and operate as it did before, only you'll have a TON more space to work with.


----------



## jcmv4792

mep916 said:


> No, you won't have to reinstall anything. You're essentially cloning your drive, so you'll transfer everything from the old to the new completely intact. Everything should appear and operate as it did before, only you'll have a TON more space to work with.



Good to know! SSD is arriving tomorrow, hopefully it's a lot simpler than it sounds!


----------



## jcmv4792

What are your thoughts on the samsung 850 pro? Is it reliable compared to other ssd's? People seem to like it, but I have heard the updates can slow it down.


----------



## johnb35

The regular EVO will be fast enough as is probably the most popular model bought.  Should have no problems with it.


----------



## jcmv4792

johnb35 said:


> The regular EVO will be fast enough as is probably the most popular model bought.  Should have no problems with it.



oops. should have just went with the Evo then. I got the 850 pro model.


----------



## jcmv4792

Will I have to format or open a new volume on the larger ssd before the migration?


----------



## mep916

jcmv4792 said:


> Will I have to format or open a new volume on the larger ssd before the migration?



Yep. Within Minitool, you'll first want to format the Samsung drive as an NTFS partition, then start the migration.

Do you know how to burn an ISO file to a CD/DVD? You'll have to boot into minitool to perform the migration.

Here's step-by-step instructions for the migration: http://www.partitionwizard.com/help/migrate-os-to-ssd-hd.html#howto


----------



## jcmv4792

No I do not even know what an ISO file even is haha. Okay I will check out that link.


----------



## mep916

Download the ISO here: http://www.partitionwizard.com/partition-wizard-bootable-cd.html

If you have blank CD/DVD media, insert the disk into the drive and click on the ISO. Assuming you're running Win 7 or better, Windows will burn the file onto the disk. After that, restart your computer and boot into the program. Just follow the prompts -- it's fairly straightforward from there. If you don't have a blank disk, you can use a flash drive, but we'll need to make it a bootable drive.


----------



## jcmv4792

mep916 said:


> Download the ISO here: http://www.partitionwizard.com/partition-wizard-bootable-cd.html
> 
> If you have blank CD/DVD media, insert the disk into the drive and click on the ISO. Assuming you're running Win 7 or better, Windows will burn the file onto the disk. After that, restart your computer and boot into the program. Just follow the prompts -- it's fairly straightforward from there. If you don't have a blank disk, you can use a flash drive, but we'll need to make it a bootable drive.



Sorry, I'm just having a bit of trouble understanding(as mentioned before, very new to computers). So once I restart the computer *after* burning the file onto the disk, will the computer automatically boot into the program, or do I have to press any keys while the computer is booting?


----------



## jcmv4792

And do all partition managers including acronis require a separate cd? Watching some migration videos on youtube, some people don't mention burning iso's on cds. They seem to just boot right after cloning to a larger ssd.


----------



## johnb35

The samsung SSD drive will have a cd to use to clone your existing install to the new drive, called samsung migration.


----------



## jcmv4792

Alright, just got done migrating and booted on the new SSD!

But when I went into the BIOS and put the ssd as the priority boot device it said ""Reboot and _Select proper Boot device_ or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot Device and press a key"

The computer will only boot with the SSD if the priority is set to "Hard disk: uefi windows boot manager"


----------



## johnb35

As long as it boots the SSD with that setting then you are good.  Or its possible the boot files are on the HDD instead of the SDD.


----------



## jcmv4792

Okay good to know. I don't think they are on the HDD. The only thing I had on the HDD was revouninstaller, and I deleted that. I actually used a 512gb SSD as the OS drive, and replaced the HDD with a 1tb ssd.


----------

